# How to get hold of Olympic XC tickets



## sarahs (3 July 2012)

Hi All 

Im so envious of you all awaiting the delivery of your tickets, does anyone know of any way of getting xc tickets ? Dont mind paying well - they dont even have any of the hospitality tickets available for that day on the official website. 

Sarah


----------



## finbarrk (3 July 2012)

Looks like they are next to impossible. There is one website that have them for £425.


----------



## sarahs (3 July 2012)

what website is that finbarrk?


----------



## finbarrk (3 July 2012)

It's called sport ticket exchange. I can't put up a link as I'm doing this on my phone.


----------



## Shel (4 July 2012)

PM me....have something you maybe interested in - nudge nudge, wink, wink!!


----------



## CalllyH (4 July 2012)

Sport ticket exchange is a fake , do not use it


----------

